
A new way to edit a stack of commits [pdf] - jordigh
http://files.lihdd.net/hgabsorb-note.pdf
======
webmaven
I don't understand the problem this is trying to solve. What is wrong with
just adding a fourth commit? Why mess around with altering history?

